# class not found exception / Source not found - Eclipse Ganym



## Guest (20. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar beim Debuggen in Eclipse.

Angenommen ich habe die folgenden 2 Klassen:


```
package testpac;

public class test {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		bla c = new bla(1);
		System.out.print(c.out());

	}

}
```

und


```
package testpac;

public class bla {
	private int a;
	bla(int b) {
		a=b;
	}
	public int out() {
		return a;
	}

}
```

Wenn ich nun einen Haltepunkt auf die Zeile bla c = new bla(1); setze und auf debug gehe, ist noch alles normal er springt in die Debug-Ansicht usw. Wenn man nun jedoch auf Nächsten Schritt (F5) klickt und eigentlich eine neue Instanz von bla erzeugt werden soll, bekomme ich immer eine class not found exception  und im Fenster wird Source not found angezeigt. 

Siehe:









Und das ganze bekomme ich nicht nur bei dieser Klasse sondern auch bei jeglichen anderen Versuchen eine Instanz zu erzeugen.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo dieser Fehler herkommen soll und relativ ratlos.
Weiß irgendwer woran das liegen könnte?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Rat.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2009)

Hast du vielleicht einen Exception Break Point gesetzt? Ist ja durchaus möglich das irgendwo in der Classloader Hierarchie eine Exception fliegt, die Klasse aber Schlussendlich von einem anderen Classloader doch noch gefunden wird.
Funktioniert es denn mit Step Over?


----------



## Gast (21. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab einfach auf den Rand geklickt, sodass da ein blauer Punkt ist. Woran seh ich denn, dass es ein Exception Break Point ist?


----------

